# October 2019 test



## StacyG

Does anyone know the registration date for the October test, assuming we have to retake it?  Someone mentioned to me that we find out if we passed the April test after the October registration so if we fail we have to wait a whole year to retake it.  Any truth to this?

Thanks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have definitely answered this question already today but the thread is gone.

Registrations for October opens on 17 Jun 2019.

And won't close til late August/early September.

I have personally failed an April exam and signed up and taken the October exam.


----------

